# Emerging Eleocharis acicularis



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

The haigrass in my 2.5 gal. Iwagumi is just starting to penetrate the surface. I assuming this is fine. Could it even flower?

The overtank luminaire is a good few inches above the water surface.

I've never grown a plant out of water before. How exciting!!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I got some flowers but it was emersed...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow! I love hairgrass. but in my nano it's just blah..needs rocks or something
Mark


----------

